# Gorgeous BIG Boy Stark CO OH AC



## tankgirl (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12729081


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

holy mackerel...absolutely stunning!


















> Originally Posted By: tankgirlhttp://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12729081


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. I hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow - a real knock-out! How could anyone let this guy get away?

_______________________________________

Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

This boy already has a posting:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=921228&page=3#Post921228


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Duplicate, pls close


----------

